# Former T-Wolves Players Watch



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We have witnessed a huge roster face-lift over the course in this past offseason. Minus Kevin Garnett, Ricky Davis, Mike James, and more. Only 5 players are returning. So, I thought it'd be nice to see what the former players are doing throughout the regular season and discuss about them.

Mike James with 13 points with 60% 3pt shooting off the bench for Houston.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Yah I remember I did the same thing for awhile with Houston after Francis, Mobley, Nachbar and others started leaving. Good idea.

People question why we have so many guards, but we NEED Mike James. Last year our bench scoring was probably one of the worse in the league. MJ gives us a much needed boost of offense off the bench.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Houston needed more depth for the PG spot. Mike James should fill in beautifully. Wolves was not the team James should be playing for. Something was not clicking between them. So, it's a good deal for both sides.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Trenton Hassell just made his Dallas debut at Cleveland tonight.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

JuX said:


> Trenton Hassell just made his Dallas debut at Cleveland tonight.


Did Hassell have this beard before ? He looks a lot older with it, just wondering ...


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

croco said:


> Did Hassell have this beard before ? He looks a lot older with it, just wondering ...


He has been donning a goatee since last year or so. Maybe it is his shaved head that made him look older.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's the first game in a Heat uni for Mark Blount and a welcoming return for Ricky Davis. They both have 4 points apiece through 6 minutes remaining in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ricky finishes with 23 points... in a loss

sounds about right lol


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Mike James with another solid outting for us off the bench. Outscoring the Utah bench combined with 7assts and no TOs. At this rate he'll be in the running for 6th man of the year.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> Mike James with another solid outting for us off the bench. Outscoring the Utah bench combined with 7assts and no TOs. At this rate he'll be in the running for 6th man of the year.


Seems like a really good fit for him... coming off the bench and at times when Yao and Tmac are off he can play like "the man" which he would love, and gives houston constant scoring even when the stars are off or in a slump like yao was tonight


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

I can not describe, even in 1,000 words, how grateful I really am about not having Wally on this team. I pity Sonics fans to painfully watching his inability to defend and probably will not be as effective as he used to be offensively. Anyone feel the same?

That applies to Jaric too, mainly to his costly long term contract.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Seems like a really good fit for him... coming off the bench and at times when Yao and Tmac are off he can play like "the man" which he would love, and gives houston constant scoring even when the stars are off or in a slump like yao was tonight


That's what Mike James is. A better player coming off the bench. I never really imagined that he would be as good as the starter. Most of his career, he has been coming off the bench, I think he's used to have this role as a backup.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

JuX said:


> I can not describe, even in 1,000 words, how grateful I really am about not having Wally on this team. I pity Sonics fans to painfully watching his inability to defend and probably will not be as effective as he used to be offensively. Anyone feel the same?
> 
> That applies to Jaric too, mainly to his costly long term contract.


I don't mind Wally, and I fear at times this year we'll wish he were on the court, being a dependable scorer. His defense, well...obviously. Not good. And unfortunately he too often was a head-down-and-go-for-it driver (when not shooting from outside), as opposed to looking to dish or pull up midway through for a shot. It could get ugly. But it's still a guaranteed 15+ ppg when he's healthy and playing. I wonder in a few weeks of Brewer Green, Foye, etc., what we'd think of his offense on the wings. 

Funny thing about Wally from the Sonics opener: he had something like 5 assists and scored very little. Who was THAT guy, and what did he do with Wally?

As for Jaric, I actually think he's a more valuable player than he seems. Offensively, he was one of the only guys to consistently make smart cuts off the ball to keep the offense running. Others who are off the ball (and not posting up ball-side) too often seem to forget there's a game going on. Ricky Davis was most guilty, but others were, too. And he's a willing defender, if not as quick on some wings as you'd want. Too bad his confidence seems to disappear every time he gets benched, criticised, etc.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Ricky with 13/14/4 and Blount with 11 points in another miami loss

Garnett helping the C's to a huge lead at the half over the wiz


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Oh and by 'help' of course i meant 22/20/5/3/3


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Avalanche said:


> Oh and by 'help' of course i meant 22/20/5/3/3


Decent.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

KG's getting selfish, won't even share rebounds.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hudson did not play a whole lot, maybe several minutes so far and that's it.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> Hudson did not play a whole lot, maybe several minutes so far and that's it.


Injured hip.. out indefinately


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Avalanche said:


> Injured hip.. out indefinately


Ahh, lol ok.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

The Big Ticket!

He's off to a MVP-like start. 22.7/15.3/6 through the 3 games. I'm happy to see this guy so happy with his completely new team. Wow, 36.4% of the Celtics rebounds all this season belongs to him. That's more than a third, unbelievable. He is also accounted for 24.6% of total team assists. 

This new trio of KG, PP, Allen is without doubts much better than our old The Big 3 of KG, Sam, & Spree. The three of them combined almost 65% (69 PPG) of all Boston's points so far this season (106.7 PPG). KG with Sam and Spree were accounted for about 64% of the total points for the Wolves a few seasons ago. I know it's bit confusing. Minnesota only averaged 94.5 a game with the Big 3.

I know it may be too early to speculate about how great this guy has been playing so far this year, but I'm so excited for him. Get this guy a ring already!


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

JuX said:


> The Big Ticket!
> 
> He's off to a MVP-like start. 22.7/15.3/6 through the 3 games. I'm happy to see this guy so happy with his completely new team. Wow, 36.4% of the Celtics rebounds all this season belongs to him. That's more than a third, unbelievable. He is also accounted for 24.6% of total team assists.
> 
> ...


Hes on his way to it.... i can feel it


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

You'd think its hard to justify rewarding a guy with the MVP when his teammates are Paul Pierce and Ray Allen, but yah KG's just that damn good.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Yao Mania said:


> You'd think its hard to justify rewarding a guy with the MVP when his teammates are Paul Pierce and Ray Allen, but yah KG's just that damn good.


you can see it when the celtics play, KGs intensity and defense just take that team to the next level...

Unless the Cavs do something outragous and get 60 wins, the MVP will go to garnett IMO


----------

